# Foam Inserts for Watch Cases: Pelican - How to cut for watches?



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Dear All:

I have a very small wrist for a guy, so the cushions for almost every watch storage case is invariably too firm/too stiff to compress sufficiently to accommodate my short straps and short bracelets.

However, one solution is to get those Pelican cases with the foam inserts. 

The problem with these foam inserts for Pelican cases is that they are one solid piece of foam: no cutouts in them for watches!

It is not easy to cut out the proper sizes neatly at all.

May I ask if anyone has found a good solution please?

Thank you.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

The only pelican case foam I am familiar with is the pick n pull, so sorry I can't help you there. 
Have you tried foam pipe insulation? 

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

Dual go over to the clubcase site and you can look at some foam cutouts that will fit your Pelican. They have many sizes to choose from.
Kevin


----------



## John Henry Belville (Oct 17, 2017)

My pelican 1170 came with pick n pull foam. I cut 4X3 blocks out, and simply slide my watches around the blocks and stick them back in the holes. They’re the perfect size for my 6.25” wrist.


----------



## molteberg (Jan 14, 2016)

my 1470 came with pick n pull too, just used a sharp tapestry knife and toothpicks for meassuring.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

the pluck and pull can be used to put the watch around if your careful. 
i made my first one with the non pluck type foam. I cut it out and used slices of a pool noodle for the pillows.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> the pluck and pull can be used to put the watch around if your careful.
> i made my first one with the non pluck type foam. I cut it out and used slices of a pool noodle for the pillows.


I knew that I was saving those things for some reason! Good idea.


----------



## pourmeone2 (Sep 6, 2017)

Waiting for the Dollar store to bring out the pool noodles for the season to finish my watch boxes. I guess stores figure it is still too cold in Illinois for pool supplies.


----------



## pourmeone2 (Sep 6, 2017)

These are what I use to cut foam. The blades that extend are convenient.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Use a new Xacto blade, cuts like butter.


----------



## 61Comanche (Mar 7, 2018)

Make cardboard patterns of the shapes that you want, then arrange the shapes the way you want for the cleanest and esthetics layout do not forget to leave adiquate foam between objects, and utilize the above mentioned utility blade and or an electric turkey carving knife. It helps to compress the foam when cutting to make it more dense and make a cleaner cut. I like the pool noodle idea but there has to be something better I.e. Softer (maybe a felt cover?)If you want to get serious and make custom cases replace the cutting blades with a "hot wire cutter" from harbor freight I have one and I ❤ it.


----------



## 61Comanche (Mar 7, 2018)

Make cardboard patterns of the shapes that you want, then arrange the shapes the way you want for the cleanest and esthetics layout do not forget to leave adiquate foam between objects, and utilize the above mentioned utility blade and or an electric turkey carving knife. It helps to compress the foam when cutting to make it more dense and make a cleaner cut. I like the pool noodle idea but there has to be something better I.e. Softer (maybe a felt cover?)If you want to get serious and make custom cases replace the cutting blades with a "hot wire cutter" from harbor freight I have one and I ❤ it.


----------



## taulpaul123 (Jul 23, 2018)

You could always try a professional converter. Pick and pluck is okay, but it'll never give an exact fit. Cutting the foam by hand is messy and requires a lot of practice (It's harder than you might think). My old workplace used to use a CNC router to cut exact shapes out of foam. With that said it's expensive and was mostly used by businesses in bulk quantities. Foam trays for tool inserts and pieces on production lines etc.


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

I have 2 cases from Nalpak, the 1170 and the IM2075. The 1170 holds 4 watches, and the IM2075 holds 12 watches in 2 stacked panels. Like you, I have small wrists(6"), and their foam holders work very well for all of my watches.
Here are some pics... 
20180803_152222 by 
[URL=https://flic.kr/p/L2eaKp]20180803_152347~2 by 
[URL=https://flic.kr/p/MDsyzU]20180803_152404 by 
[URL=https://flic.kr/p/MDsyzU]20180803_152404 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Specific_Pacific (Mar 11, 2018)

There are guys who can do laser cuts on pelican cases, you just have to send them a template. I did one for a long range rifle ... pretty expensive but pretty clean too.


----------



## narchibald (Jun 26, 2018)

Either use the Pick N Pluck or get the newer foam which is called Kaizen Foam. They sell it with most of their cases via Pelican Store. The foam is much easier to cut because it is a firmer more dense foam. The solid foam is TERRIBLE and is not easy to cut and looks like crap even if you use an exacto.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

the problem is not everyone is handy with cutting foam.

i'm not sure i'd want to do the cutting myself as it will end up looking sloppy.


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

Didn't think to use a pelican case. The pluck foam ones may work but seem a bit too wide still. May have to still cut


----------

